# pontiled black glass bottle and case gin in Guyana



## Nashua River (Mar 12, 2015)

Wanted an educated opinion on these two bottles.  I bought them in a market in Georgetown Guyana for $55 total. First is heavy black glass, has no mold lines, applied lip, tilted base and deep kick-up with a pontil. Second is a case gin with an applied lip, faint mold lines on opposite corners, slightly footed base and what I take to be a sand pontil.
Questions: is that indeed a sand pontil on the case gin? Value estimate for each? Any advice on how I explain the purchase of more junk to my wife?

Gallery here
http://postimg.org/gallery/1rxd3ortk/


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 12, 2015)

That is not a pontil on the case gin...that is a 1880's style gin with that style lip.  I would say you paid about full retail for the two bottles.


----------



## Nashua River (Mar 12, 2015)

-sigh- thanks. I'll stick to my little collection of soda bottles.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 13, 2015)

Don't get discouraged...that is some nice black glass one way or another and they are fun to collect.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice bottles, and if you like them, then there's nothing wrong with paying retail.  Sometimes we get bargains, sometimes we don't.  Enjoy your additions.  That's what it's all about.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 13, 2015)

So Brandon, I have a good 50 black glass bottles, and another 50 Case Gin Bottles, and another 50+ Mineral Water Bottles.   Some day when I am gone my daughter will have the job of marketing them off on e"Bay or with some auction companies.  In both cases I was into how they made them and the fact that the demand for these bottles was higher that what could be produced.  So my engineering background made me interested in how each type of need was satisfied, developed or maintained.  Goofy but I learned a lot.At this point in life, I have a lot of old glass products and treasure them.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 13, 2015)

Well Brandon,  I looked at the pictures you provided.  I see that the case gin has some sloppy glass under the finish - which is a hand tooled straight tapered cork finish.  The bottom looks great.  The other bottle has turn mold stress lines under the finish, so at this point - let me know how many bucks it would take to get them here - to Srasota Fla.  I have an interest in both of them.  RED Matthews <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## Nashua River (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you talking to me Red? I'm the one that posted the pictures. I really appreciate the info and offer but I think I'd like to hang on to the bottles. The colors go really well with two others I have in the window.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes Randy, I was talking to you   I have over a hundred old Ancient Age Bottles that I bought for a study of how the glass houses kept up with the demand for the bottles to meet the customer demand from all over the world.  I really got into the how it was done and why's of the need to improve bottle production to meet the demand, and the bottle capacity that the countries wanted all of their tax dollars from.  I hope to put together a review of my findings, if I live long enough.  At 85- 
I don't know if I will make it or not.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello Randy,  I have had a hard time with my computer this morning.  I have geen typing information on wome ole bottles and got some of mine out tor description and to provide some description of the glass involved.  Right now I can't get back to the link identity and see where the status is or if there were any replys.  Any way - I will have to say that the bottles you got are good ones.  I will have to search around with this link on the omputer and see were the subject coverage  is now.   RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 28, 2015)

At this point I guess I am contact tweo different black glass bottle situations at the same.time.  I will go back and follow up after some review.  I just wanted to esplain some points of interest in these type bottles.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a book that tells a lot about the old beer bottles. and have studied a lot of them,. as old as I am, don't need any more bottles.  I just try to help answer some questions about them as  questions or request for help by other bottle collectors.  RED M.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 13, 2015)

My experience in Guyana is that you won't find the great bottles on the street or in the markets.  You have to find the wholesalers.  You need local contacts, I think, to find the bottles.

​
These are all from Guyana.  I was lucky enough to make some contacts.


----------



## neil singh (Feb 11, 2016)

Im a dealer from Guyana,I got all types of black glass to sell.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 11, 2016)

Neil . . . PM sent.


----------

